
Real World F# - rlmw
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archive/2011/01/12/f-for-energy-trading-and-energy-portfolio-optimization.aspx
======
DanielBMarkham
Nice mention of unit testing, lack of bugs, and units of measure. Can't put
down the exploratory nature, either.

The only nit I have is the way MS keeps wanting to pitch F#. I know the spin
is to use F# for math-y type things, but I really don't know why you just
wouldn't use it for everything. I mean, underlying it is the CLR and the OS.
It's not like somehow if you know F# somehow you need to also switch to C# to
make a window. In fact, if you keep it functional, many times your functions
can work their way into what you previously thought of as framework code,
simplifying the entire kit and caboodle. I find that every time I switch
languages, start declaring mutable values, or framing up reusable classes -- I
end up severely limiting my options for refactoring later on. And functional
code is nothing if not hugely refactorable.

Simply because you can switch languages doesn't mean you have to, or even that
it's a good idea to do so.

~~~
flatline
Yep, CodeDom and a little better VS integration and I would ditch C# for most
purposes in favor of F#. I really like the language and wrote a couple small
projects in it before the 2010 release, but since then I haven't found myself
making an F# library in an existing C# project. On what criteria should I base
such a decision, given that I'm not doing scientific computing, and have to
inter-operate with existing mutable data structures, etc.? I wouldn't put an
arbitrary VB library into a C# project either for that matter.

------
primodemus
F#'s type system supports units of measure. It looks really nice:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/andrewkennedy/archive/2008/08/29/uni...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/andrewkennedy/archive/2008/08/29/units-
of-measure-in-f-part-one-introducing-units.aspx)

------
blacksmythe
When you solve Project Euler problems you can see previous solutions. The F#
solutions are astoundingly concise.

I regret I have not yet learned F#, but studying the Project Euler solutions
would be a good approach.

~~~
rlmw
ML derivative functional programming languages are frequently ideal for
project Euler in general - Haskell, f#, ocaml etc.

